# Prégnant



## anneta

Hola !¿ me podeis decir cómo traducir esto?:

     " Le problème est très *prégnat"*

Gracias


----------



## totor

¿No dirá *prégnant*, Anneta?

Pon un poco de contexto.


----------



## FranParis

"Le problème est très *prégnant*"

Violento, apremiante.


----------



## anneta

totor said:


> ¿No dirá *prégnant*, Anneta?
> 
> Pon un poco de contexto.


Gracias Totor, sí quizás me he equivocado y es *Prégannt.*


----------



## anneta

FranParis said:


> "Le problème est très *prégnant*"
> 
> Violento, apremiante.


Gracias por tu respuesta. Creo que le viene bien la acepción apremiante

Gracias.


----------



## galy

Salut, 

         Quelqu'un pourrais me traduire ceci en espagnol.?

Tant le poids de son enfance a été écrasant,* prégnant.*

Merci


----------



## Paquita

Traducir, no... pero darte una indicación... 
Es lo qu se impone, que produce una impresión fuerte, dice mi diccionario Larousse

Aquí, lo veo como "aplastante", "agobiante", por el contexto


----------



## Tina.Irun

Paquit& said:


> Traducir, no... pero darte una indicación...
> Es lo qu se impone, que produce una impresión fuerte, dice mi diccionario Larousse
> 
> Aquí, lo veo como "aplastante", "agobiante", por el contexto




"Prégnant" también corresponde a violent, pressant (comme l´accouchement).

Como indica Paquit&, se podría poner:

... de su infancia ha sido aplastante, agobiante/ oprimente.


----------



## kiquito7

Hola, podrian sugerirme un equivalente de _prégnant_ en español, por favor!

"_Le problème est toujours là, prégnant dans la vie de l'Église_"

muchas gracias


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Hola,
yo traduciría "El problema.....se impone en ...."


----------



## yserien

Mira lo que dice el CNRTL :
_LING._ _Valeur prégnante_. ,,Construction qu'il faut interpréter par une sorte d'anticipation, en lui donnant un sens qui n'est pas rigoureusement énoncé`` (Mar. _Lex._ 1951).
Relacionado con "preñez" cabe interpretar, a mi juicio, en sentido figurado, que al igual que la hembra preñada guarda en su cuerpo una promesa de vida de la cual desconocemos muchas cosas, la Iglesia guarda dogmas y doctrinas, no necesariamente compartidos por todos. (Espera más respuestas)


----------



## rolandbascou

Je dirais "en suspens dans la vie de l´Eglise".


----------



## fragnol123

Un problema que_ impregna_ la vida de....


----------



## Vromski

En francés, «quelque chose de prégnant», es algo que se impone a la mente, que proporciona una fuerte impresión. De momento, no consigo encontrar una expresión semejante en castellano, aunque debe existir una.


----------



## yserien

Ya ha contestado Fragnol 123
Un problema que_ impregna_ la vida de....


----------



## Vromski

Kiquito7,

A semejanza de yserien creo que con la sugerencia de fragnol 123 basta. Pero dicho esto, en francés, lo de ser "prégnant" no encaja totalmente el significado de "imprégner".

En francés "prégnant" es una voz más bien culta, que se usa en literatura y psicología. Quelque chose qui s'impose à l'esprit n'est pas forcément quelque chose qui imprègne, bien que, quelque part, les concepts se rejoignent. 

Y bueno, no quiero buscarle una quinta pata al gato, pero me extrañaría que no hubiera un equivalente en español. Ahora bien, a pesar de mi determinación neurótica, todavía no he encontrado nada, incluso en los glosarios de psicología de la red.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- que grava la vida...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kiquito7

De antemano gracias a todos!

Ufff, esta complicado, que piensan si pongo:

"_El problema sigue ahí, se impone en la vida de la Iglesia_"


----------



## Marlluna

¿Podría ir con esa idea de "preñez" la palabra "latente"? Quizás un poquito de contexto nos ayudaría a determinar del todo a qué se refiere.


----------



## fragnol123

Marlluna said:


> ¿Podría ir con esa idea de "preñez" la palabra "latente"?


 
Creo que _latente_ encaja perfectamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
no estoy de acuerdo para emplear latente que tiene el sentido que todos conocemos.
En psicología se habla de problema apremiante que me parece corresponder bastante bien a lo que buscamos.
Un saludo


----------



## kiquito7

Pues Muchas Muchas Gracias A Todos, De Verdad Que Les Agradezco Su Tiempo Y Su Ayuda!

He Decido Dejar _latente_, Creo Que Va Perfecto Con El Contexto Y Con La Idea De "_prÉgnant_".

Ya Les DarÉ Noticias Del Resultado,

Muchas Gracias Y Hasta Pronto!


----------



## Mirelia

De acuerdo con Gurb en cuanto a la idea de "apremio", de algo "premioso". De hecho, en muchos contextos (en especial, psicológicos) se traduce por "dominante" o sinónimos. En este caso, parece muy buena también la solución por "problema apremiante".


----------



## Domtom

kiquito7 said:


> "_Le problème est toujours là, prégnant dans la vie de l'Église_"


 

_El problema todavía sigue / está ahí, anidando en la vida de la Iglesia._

Otras:

_repercutiendo, gravitando._


----------



## readymade

Vromski said:


> "En francés "prégnant" es una voz más bien culta, que se usa en literatura y psicología. Quelque chose qui s'impose à l'esprit n'est pas forcément quelque chose qui imprègne, bien que, quelque part, les concepts se rejoignent.
> 
> Y bueno, no quiero buscarle una quinta pata al gato, pero me extrañaría que no hubiera un equivalente en español. Ahora bien, a pesar de mi determinación neurótica, todavía no he encontrado nada, incluso en los glosarios de psicología de la red.


 
Y bueno, a pesar del tiempo que ha pasado, te cuento que si existe en español: pregnancia o pregnante, una forma puede ser pregnante  o no pregnante. Un concepto bien enrevesado que se utiliza en el mismo sentido que en frances en la teoria de la percepcion tambien llamada muy cultamente fenomenologia de la percepcion.  Claro que pregnancia no esta en los diccionarios habituales.


----------



## Natalie_10

y en el caso de...c'est une pratique littéraire des plus prégnantes?

Habla de practicar con juegos de palabras, que estimulan la imaginación de los alumnos. Muchas gracias


----------



## VRF

o "inminente", o "un problema a punto de estallar"...


----------



## Paquita

He encontrado esta frase en un contexto parecido:


> reste que certains textes ont une architextualité plus prégnante (plus  pertinente) que d'autres »fuente



y esta definición del CNRTL:


> − _En partic._  Qui s'impose à l'esprit d'une manière très  forte.
> − _PSYCHOL._ Qui s'impose à la perception sans contrôle possible.



No sé si ayuda...


----------



## VRF

Otra vez el contexto, jaja


----------



## Lexinauta

En el caso de 'c'est une pratique littéraire des plus prégnantes', yo creo que quiere decir que los juegos de palabras son una de la prácticas más *'atractivas/cautivadoras'*.


----------



## Marie3933

Natalie_10 said:


> c'est une pratique littéraire des plus prégnantes


Je pense qu'ici, _prégnant _est utilisé dans le sens anglais:


> _Robert_, 'prégnant'
> Anglicisme: Qui contient de nombreuses possibilités, virtualités.


-> esp: _fértil? fecundo?_


----------

